# Quenelle spoons for sale



## michellehall (May 5, 2015)

Hi, I am a pastry chef in Austin, Texas. I have always had a hard time finding nice, silver quenelle spoons with the right divot in the bowl of the spoon to give the perfect football-shaped quenelle. I was looking at an antique fair here in Texas not to long ago, however, and found a box of nice ones, so I bought them all. I know personally what a challenge it can be to find these, and I have way more than I need, so I have many of them available for sale now. These are primarily silver plated spoons. I have various sizes and rigidity, they range from $3-$5. I have an ebay auction currently up at http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Que...022?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9a9b96fe

If you are interested, I can send pictures, and work with you in finding a spoon that you might like in my collection. The shipping will at most be the flat rate USPS envelope, a little over $5, but could be less, depending on the number of spoons. (1 or 2 spoons will definitely be less). My email address is [email protected]. This photo is a good representation of the spoons that I have.




  








spoons.JPG




__
michellehall


__
May 8, 2015


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

This should go in our trading post not here Chef. http://www.cheftalk.com/f/20725/trading-forum


----------

